
Show HN: Web app to compare various PDF-to-text libraries easily - kjhitcher
http://138.68.233.101
======
usrme
Interested in this, but getting 502 Bad Gateway at the time of writing from IP
138.68.233.101.

~~~
gabrielsroka
A reverse lookup of that IP returns getbluetail.com

------
mkl
Neat idea. Some libraries I hadn't heard of too. Running unhardened binary-
parsing code on arbitrary user input seems pretty risky though!

